# Wow.. I wish I



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I lived nearer to some of these....

hamster cage on eBay (end time 11-Jan-10 15:10:50 GMT)

HAMSTER CAGE STARTER KIT! on eBay (end time 11-Jan-10 17:17:24 GMT)

Fully Equiped 3 Storey Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 11-Jan-10 18:52:21 GMT)

I just want to see them in person though.. Was looking and some look huge then you see the dimensions..lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Cage 2 looks like a cambridge


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I might get my sis to bid on it tomorrow for me.... whoop..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I might get my sis to bid on it tomorrow for me.... whoop..


:nonod: You know you will :ihih:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> :nonod: You know you will :ihih:


Well its car tax month..lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well its car tax month..lol


Pfft!! I think that means you _have_ to get a new cage. After all you need to cheer yourself up after paying for the tax disc! That's why I'm getting more cages and some multis at the weekend


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The third isn't very big.. What do you think ZT?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Pfft!! I think that means you _have_ to get a new cage. After all you need to cheer yourself up after paying for the tax disc! That's why I'm getting more cages and some multis at the weekend


Ah your gonna get me in so much trouble.. LMAO!!!!! I am meant to treat myself you know after giving up smoking....lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha I won that cage..lol and it does look like a cambridge..
So what are your thoughts on these.. 
I think Im gonna put Chewie in this one for now..lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ow i was gonna bid on this cage lol i need a new cage any one surgest any not to expensive


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> ow i was gonna bid on this cage lol i need a new cage any one surgest any not to expensive


Hahah they are all not to expensive till you start bidding..lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ive found a another lol its the same got another day on it its mine I tell you mine lol im going mad


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I got this too..lol whoop whoop.... Just need to sort in when I get it so hammies can't fall off the edge..lol

Ah it wont let me show you guys..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Told you that you needed that cage :devil:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha ZT got two..lol

Whoops..lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha ZT got two..lol
> 
> Whoops..lol


Omg you are an addict, must be terrible to feel the need to go out and buy cages all the time, I dont know how you cope


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg you are an addict, must be terrible to feel the need to go out and buy cages all the time, I dont know how you cope


Hahha I used to have loads of rabbit hutches.. lol But when my last 2 bunnies passed on my x used them as fire wood, his reason was probably so I wouldn't get any more bunnies.. LMAO.. Thank gawd I am on me own.. haha but imagige how do i explain this to any potential male friends.. lol I may have to hide them in a cupboard..lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahha I used to have loads of rabbit hutches.. lol But when my last 2 bunnies passed on my x used them as fire wood, his reason was probably so I wouldn't get any more bunnies.. LMAO.. Thank gawd I am on me own.. haha but imagige how do i explain this to any potential male friends.. lol I may have to hide them in a cupboard..lol


You tell them that you are doing it to save the world! If the hamster and mice that you plan on keeping in these cages weren't in them they would destroy valuable food crops and destroy the country with their wild minions. If it weren't for you buying cages to defend us against these power hungry rodents the world would end :lol: LMAO!!!!!

(I really, really think that work has driven me mad today!)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> You tell them that you are doing it to save the world! If the hamster and mice that you plan on keeping in these cages weren't in them they would destroy valuable food crops and destroy the country with their wild minions. If it weren't for you buying cages to defend us against these power hungry rodents the world would end :lol: LMAO!!!!!
> 
> (I really, really think that work has driven me mad today!)


My goodness.. you got it bad too..lol you not been taking your pills today..lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> My goodness.. you got it bad too..lol you not been taking your pills today..lol


No, that's with the pills!! You should see me without them


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahah That was top.. a tad scary, but top.. haha


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I am getting a tad impatient...... My new cages haven't come yet!!! I have had my sis email them and they said they will be here for wednesday.. 
We paid imediately for them so you would think they would be here now..... 

I guess they sent them via snail..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg this is the part I hate, the bit after youve ordered something and the wait seems endless (not at all patient can you tell) hope they get to you before the snow arrives and Britain grinds to a halt again.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey hey its here its here

Wahey Chewie bear is now in her new cage.... Its whopping must be nearly 3' tall.. and I have made it so she can't fall top to botton. whop whoop..

Have made it and put her in.. and She wasn't too impressed. Finally went to bed after a good hour of inspecting.. heheh just waiting for the other should be here by the end of today.. whoop whoop..


----------

